# Udder Question, NOT pregnant



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

My female goat (not up on goat lingo) has never been bred and is a pet ONLY. She is with a neutered male and this is the first time (we've had her 5 years), her udder and teats are noticeably larger than they have ever been, twice the size. Is it possible that she has milk in there? There is zero chance that she is pregnant. Not sure if there is anything I'm supposed to do. Her behaviour is good, appetite is normal, no other change at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Precocious udder. Try to milk her.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

But doesn't that mean she'll keep producing milk? And I'll have to do it from now on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You are just seeing if it is milk and what that milk looks like.


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

:hi5: Ok..I better watch some videos on how to do this...


----------



## rlhounds (Sep 16, 2011)

So it is milk for sure. Her udder is soft and warm. It was difficult to milk because she has short teats, not very long but yeah, milk for sure. Do I just let her dry up now?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Or milk her and use the milk!! You're lucky, I've had goats for a year just hoping to get some milk!! Lol!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as long as both sides are even, You can milk if you want to..if they are uneven, I wouldn't milk..other wise the unevenness can get worse. 
if you dont want to milk her...cut any grain and reduce alfalfa to see if she dries up...

best wishes


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

If you could post a pic of her udder that would be neat, and are you 100% sure the male is wethered?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice and suggestions.


----------



## shellavel (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm having a similar problem, 4 year old miniature nigerian, never been around a male.Teats and udder swollen. I tried to milk her, I don't get anything and she doesn't like it! :{ She won't leave the other female goat alone or the dogs... I do feed her goat pellet, any suggestions? Get her pregnant? 
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Find someone who can milk her. If her udder is congested or has mastitis, it needs to be treated.


----------



## shellavel (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes, cystic ovaries can cause precocious udders and make the doe act all bucky. The vet can give a hormone shot to straighten out their cycles. Older does that have never been bred can get cystic ovaries.


----------



## shellavel (Jul 22, 2013)

I took Penelope to the Vet today. Thats exactly what they said. They gave her the hormone shot. Thanks for your reply! Is it too late to breed her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed?


----------



## shellavel (Jul 22, 2013)

She's a miniature Nigerian.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

shellavel said:


> She's a miniature Nigerian.


Nigerian Dwarfs can be bred year 'round. However, be aware of the weather in your area and breed her so she'll kid at "nice" time. ;-) And if she just had a hormone shot you may want to wait a month or so before introducing her to a buck to make sure she's cycling...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you mean is she too old, or is it too late in the season?


----------



## shellavel (Jul 22, 2013)

I was wondering if she was too old. Her udders seem to be getting bigger since the hormone shot and she still acts like a buck... is this "normal"?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Sounds like hormones are out of wack.


----------

